# My new RIA M1911-A1-FS-Duracoat



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]
I took this home a couple days ago from Eagle Pawn in Randleman. It had just come off the UPS truck, unboxed and laid in their display case a few minutes before I walked through door. I've ordered a Chip McCormick extra magazine and Ergo XTR black grips for it that should be here soon. I noticed that the barrel has already been throated and the feed ramp on this polished from the factory.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I've heard these are one hell of a gun for the money, enjoy it. I've considered getting one to carry and retire my Commander to a backup.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Enjoy I have mine for several years they are good guns for the price


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]
All is right with my world today. I got my Chip McCormick magazine and my new Ergo grips in today's mail and installed.


----------



## glockman99 (Jul 4, 2015)

Mine:


----------



## rglassma (Mar 21, 2015)

Got one also. My Tac II VZ is hard to beat... You will love it. I find myself shooting it more then my Gold Cup. Give us a range report.


----------

